# Neoregelia brom care (offset pup)- substrate & other questions



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Good day all  I have just acquired an offset/pup of Neoregelia Chiquita Linda. It doesn't really have any roots at this point (or they might be super small/just starting). It has about 3" of stolon attached still. I've looked around a bit and can't really find too much info about growing offsets (especially with minimal roots).

Anyway, my primary question is, how do I make sure this baby takes off rooting? 
Should I leave the stolon at 3" or should cut some of it off? Do I put the stolon/pup at all in any soil/substrate, sphagnum, etc? I am definitely concerned about maintaining the proper moisture level..I want it to root but I don't want it to rot.  Can these broms have exposed roots and dry out a bit, or do they need something over the roots a little?
And should I be growing it in different conditions at this point to promote root development, and change the culture when the roots have grown a bit?
Would it be ok at some point to have a little moist sphagnum around the base (or maybe even live moss) at all or is that a surefire way to kill it? (I'd like to have a few other small epiphytes around the base if possible.
Finally, would you recommend distilled water, or is tap ok?

Thanks for any help you can offer


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

check out antone's article here:
Bromeliads in the Dart Frog Terrarium

james


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I usually cut off pups with some stolon (for those that reproduce that way) and then use the stolon to anchor the plant somewhere. If it's in a viv put it where it will not sit in saturated subtrate, damp/moist but drained it perfect. It will grow tons of new roots if happy, as a matter of fact when I pull pups off I usually remove all roots so they can root to where I put them. I use spring water to mist with but tap water for growing plants is usually fine.
Also they need decent light, usually the better the light they have the better color they will have


----------



## mcaiger53 (Jan 3, 2011)

Broms w a stolen are the easiest to mount. I don't think that it matters much whether you staple it, tie it, or simply stick it in a GS backround (which is what I usually do). When I put neo's in my vivs, I don't put them in any substrate at all. I typically place them on the backround mid to high, and mist the plant directly when I mist the tanks. It seems to get them rooting faster when misted heavily. 
Mike


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

james67 said:


> check out antone's article here:
> Bromeliads in the Dart Frog Terrarium
> 
> james


This was an excellent article and it answered a good number of my questions, thank you


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Put pup in viv sitting on wood, no securing. Roooooots!


----------

